

Ask HN: What software to write a technical book in? - 147

Hey guys, I&#x27;m about to write a book on web development in Clojure.<p>I&#x27;m completely new to this so I&#x27;m wondering if you guys had any recommendations for software to write the book in.<p>Syntax highlighting is preferred.<p>I&#x27;m currently looking at Lean Pub at the moment but I would rather not like to rely on a third party.
======
brudgers
Emacs, Word, whatever...the first draft is the task at hand, not typesetting.
Writing does not require software: Paper and pen are enough to start.
Searching for the optimal software feels like work and is attractive because
it is easier than producing a manuscript.

------
andymurd
I have a related question - I am looking to (self) publish a hardcover dead-
tree book aimed at a luxury niche and sold via Amazon.

Can anyone recommend an online publisher? So far blurb.com looks like it ticks
all the boxes but reviews are mixed.

~~~
Jeremy1026
selfpublishing.com

~~~
andymurd
Thanks, I will check them out. A shame that their quotes are hidden behind a
lead capture form, though.

~~~
Jeremy1026
Good news is, they were a client of a place I used to work. So, I can safely
say that you can put any data in there and it'll give you the quote.

------
scalesolved
I saw this yesterday and haven't checked it out fully but it'll probably be
interesting to you. [https://www.gitbook.com/](https://www.gitbook.com/)

------
philipDS
Another alternative to Leanpub is Softcover
([https://www.softcover.io/](https://www.softcover.io/))

------
philippnagel
LaTeX comes to my mind.

